# Brake dust build up.



## dkell426 (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought a set of PBR ceramic pads along with a set of rotors from a local auto store. I thought that the ceramic pads would help reduce the brake dust as stated but, they are just as terrible as the OEM pads and rotors. Im assuming that it is because of the rotors I bought. I am planning on getting Akebono ceramic pads and new rotors to try to help with the issue. I was looking into the Schwaben drilled/slotted rotors that ecs offers. Im not really looking for performance gains, mainly the look so Im not sure if they would be worth it. My question is, what should I look for when buying the rotors if there is anything to help reduce the brake dust build up?


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

I've had Hawk performance ceramic pads and Eurospec rotors on my GLI for 2+ years and they eventually dust the rims but nowhere near as bad or as often as the OEM pads did. I've had Akebono ceramic pads and Brembo rotors on my other car for about the same amount of time and same deal. Brake dust is inevitable.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dkell426 said:


> I bought a set of PBR ceramic pads along with a set of rotors from a local auto store. I thought that the ceramic pads would help reduce the brake dust as stated but, they are just as terrible as the OEM pads and rotors. Im assuming that it is because of the rotors I bought. I am planning on getting Akebono ceramic pads and new rotors to try to help with the issue. I was looking into the Schwaben drilled/slotted rotors that ecs offers. Im not really looking for performance gains, mainly the look so Im not sure if they would be worth it. My question is, what should I look for when buying the rotors if there is anything to help reduce the brake dust build up?


The problem is.... you bought drilled/slotted rotors. They scrub the pad more.

Next time, buy standard OE (M or equivalent) rotors. No holes, No slots.


----------



## dkell426 (Sep 15, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> The problem is.... you bought drilled/slotted rotors. They scrub the pad more.
> 
> Next time, buy standard OE (M or equivalent) rotors. No holes, No slots.


I didn't buy drilled/slotted. I was thinking about buying them. I bought OEM equiv. ones from a local auto parts store. I wasn't sure if the rotors could be the cause of the dust or just the pads.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

If you're plannng on going with OEM-style plain face rotors, go with Brembos. Very good quality stuff and Tirerack has them for a good price. You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

dkell426 said:


> I bought a set of PBR ceramic pads along with a set of rotors from a local auto store. I thought that the ceramic pads would help reduce the brake dust as stated but, they are just as terrible as the OEM pads and rotors. Im assuming that it is because of the rotors I bought. I am planning on getting Akebono ceramic pads and new rotors to try to help with the issue. I was looking into the Schwaben drilled/slotted rotors that ecs offers. Im not really looking for performance gains, mainly the look so Im not sure if they would be worth it. My question is, what should I look for when buying the rotors if there is anything to help reduce the brake dust build up?


 PBR ultimates happen to be a dusty pad. Try PBR delux or Mintex for a low dusting pad.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

dkell426 said:


> I didn't buy drilled/slotted. I was thinking about buying them. I bought OEM equiv. ones from a local auto parts store. I wasn't sure if the rotors could be the cause of the dust or just the pads.


 OE Equivalents? Guaranteed to be Asian Made (probably Chinese made) junk parts. Don't bother mount them, just throw them away. 

Brembos are made in Mexico. The quality control is non-existent. Lots of casting flaws in the friction surface, and if I remember correctly someone reported that he had a disc fail in operation (hubs separated from the friction disc). 

Buy some sort of European made parts. German made is the best. Sold by a German company is 2nd best. There are lots of Italian made parts now, but the quality is spotty (like Mexican made). 

I've been running some Meyle chrome plated (no more rust) rotors on my 97 Jetta (11" brake upgrade) and rear disc brakes. German company that's buying an increasing amount of the parts it sells from China. The Chinese made parts Meyle sells are the highest quality. An exception to most of the Chinese made VW parts being sold. The price on Meyle rotors is very reasonable (front 10.1" about $26 each, front 11" each about $33, and rear discs about $26 each) . I've been getting mine from autohausaz.com and europartsdirect.com. Free ground shipping from both of these companies on orders over $50.


----------

